# LDFA-2014 Livestock Exhibition at Karachi.



## asimishtiaq (Feb 18, 2014)

Dear all,

Here are some of the pics of LDFA 2014 livestock exhibition held at Karachi,Pakistan it was a memroable event like always we also bought twop little 04 months old Approx pair of Lamb and also saw very rare NACHI goat which belong to our city of Multan,Pakistan.

As i forgot my camera at home so giving you a link of a vedio which will show you what am i talking about NACHI and you will be amaze to see it and why it is rare.

http://facedl.com/fvideo.php?f=aqauanawaeqeuquni&nachi-goats-show

Also iam attaching the pics of the show.

http://s1288.photobucket.com/user/asim_ishtiaq/library/Raani/LDFA-2014



Regards
Asimhttps://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...type=1&theater#!/sohrabgothgaimandi?sk=photos


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Great photos! Thank you for sharing


----------



## rosebayridgefarm (Jan 18, 2014)

Those are very interesting-looking goats, nothing like the goats in the U.S.A. The lambs are unique too. Thank you for sharing those photos!


----------



## asimishtiaq (Feb 18, 2014)

yup these are unique goats infact the way they walk is very interesting and lambs are awsome we call them here "KAJLA".


----------



## asimishtiaq (Feb 18, 2014)

These exhibition have been started here two years back reason was to educate city people regarding breeding rare breeds of goiats and cow and getting people convince to get some breeds and raise to save them being scarce till now people like me are inetersted in it lets hope more people will get in to this.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

So it IS their natural gait? I was trying to figure out if they were hobbled. What an interesting looking breed. What are they used for...meat or milk or sacrifice? The lambs also are different. What awesome photos. Thank you so much for sharing! I hope you can raise awareness and keep the rare breeds alive.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Pretty amazing animals. I thought perhaps they had been trained to walk that way, like fancy prancing horses. Beautiful, rich colour, too.


----------

